
Biohackers encoded malware in strand of DNA - cmrivers
https://www.wired.com/story/malware-dna-hack/
======
68c12c16
here is the original paper mentioned in this article...

[http://dnasec.cs.washington.edu/dnasec.pdf](http://dnasec.cs.washington.edu/dnasec.pdf)

~~~
FullMtlAlcoholc
Thanks for this. Its frustrating when a science article doesn't contain a link
to the paper

